# '66 Headlight Buckets



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

The 2 buckets on the left have a square hole and the 2 on the right are round.

Does one go on the top for the high beams and the other on the lower?
Or do I have mismatched buckets? (The whole front clip is wrong, so I wouldn't be surprised.)

Also, I'm going to have them blasted, what should their final color be? Seems like a natural metal and just put a clear on it to protect them?


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Hummmmm. Can't remember about the hole shape, but originally them had a zinc plating. Blasted mine (from a '65) and ended up painting them with a matte aluminum paint, very close to OEM. I'm sure someone else will know the positioning, but truthfully, after installation you can't see what the cutouts look like.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

checked today. the ones on my 66 are all round. but i cant see where it would make any difference.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I was just double checking to see if there was any reason they might be different.
I'll use what I have.

I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mal, I've been looking thru the books, but can't find the answer. Maybe one of the Resto Parts guys knows the answer...OPGI, or Performance Years, or Ames???????? Eric:confused


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

As pictured, your low beams are in the round holes and high's in the square. As said, no one will see them once installed so run-what-ya-brung.


----------

